# Why do you have to wait 2-3 months after you get off pill to get pregnant??



## limberlizard (May 22, 2003)

My husband and I are wanting to start a family. I have been on the pill for about 7 1/2 years. All the reading that I have done, says that you are suppose to wait 2 to 3 months after you stop taking the pill. Why is this??? I can not find any reasons as to why this is. The only information that I have found, says that it allows your periods to get back to normal. But why do you need to do that?? Any information would be great. ThanksLimberLizard


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm surprised your Dr told you 2-3 months. I was told only a month(but that was 15 years ago!!). The only reason I was given was to get those hormones out of your system. If you're not going to an OB/GYN, you might want to ask a pharmacist. I have found them to be a wealth of knowledge as they are the ones dealing directly with the drugs, and have had so much training. I wish you well, and good luck getting pregnant!! Babies are so much fun!! I can't have any more so I can't wait to be a grandma!!


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

Because you were on the pill for so long it's going to take your body longer to sort itself out. Perhaps there are some higher risks of birth defects if you try now because of that. Honestly, I would just wait out the time to be on the safe side. Plus, it can take your body anywhere from like a month to a year to become pregnant after getting off the pill, depending on how long you were on it and how strong it was, so be patient, it will happen!


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

You can start trying earlier but it may end in miscarriage. My sister only waited a month after she got off the pill and she ended up getting pregnant and miscarrying. To save yourself that trauma, it's better just to wait. I was off my Ortho for 4 months and I still miscarried. Now I'm pg but it took a while... I was on bc for 5 years. Sometimes it can take up to 6 months for it to get out of your system and get your body regulated. I was told this because we were trying. Good luck!!


----------



## MichiganMommy (Feb 18, 2004)

My friend's dr told him the same thing because the body couldn't be quite back to normal for a few months, the placenta may have a hard time implanting in the uterine wall.However, I know quite a few women who became pregnant ON the pill (or off it not even a month) and didn't have any problems. I'd say it probably isn't the best to become pregnant right off the pill (wait at least a few cycles) but if you do- don't worry. Just be sure to see the dr right away!


----------



## feelinpoopy (Feb 25, 2004)

I am an ex-nurse who used to teach prenatal and do birth control counseling. To my knowledge, the main reason for waiting until your period re-establishes a pattern is that then it is easier to pinpoint the delivery date. It can also take a few months to ovulate again. Good luck with your future pregnancy!


----------

